# Anyone see or ever make......



## mnimud28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone see or ever make a street race type diorama? I'm thinking something like a two lane blacktop with some background scenary and two cars placed accordingly, maybe a starter in the middle, etc. I'd like to get one or build one but don't know where to start. Anyone have any pics of something like that? If so post em up. Thanks!!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

took a 1" X 8" piece of pine, painted it black,
used some yellow automobile pinstripe, and came up with a decent street.


----------



## mnimud28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool, nice display. I see you're using the Johnny Lightning wheelie stands too. I like it.

Keep em coming


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

This may help. :wave:

http://www.all-model-railroading.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=90544


----------



## mnimud28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks so much, that's basically a step by step "how to".
Now to gather the supplies


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What a great how to! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Check around at local cabinet shops for old unuseable belts from wide belt sanders. The streaky clogged belts look amazingly like asphalt when sprayed dark grey and black.


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow that road looks great.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

crazy mike said:


> Check around at local cabinet shops for old unuseable belts from wide belt sanders. The streaky clogged belts look amazingly like asphalt when sprayed dark grey and black.


Good tip!:thumbsup:


----------

